

Show HN: See your friendships over time (Foursquare app) - kateray
http://alongside.co/

======
kateray
if you don't have foursquare - this is what mine looks like
<http://alongside.co/u/nSXxUZ7>

~~~
bsimpson
Unfortunate timing:

> Application Offline for Maintenance

------
codybrown
This is one of the most nostalgic/introspective scrolls I've had infront of my
computer in quite some time. thank you.

